# PAX left weed in car, cops unwilling to help.



## Uberdise (Mar 10, 2019)

The last PAX I had of the night left a container with a very sizeable (enough to serve jail) amount of weed in my car.
*My state is not legal. *
I knew it was the last pax because someone the pax was talking to kept mentioning if he "had the container".
So upon discovering the container in the morning, I went to the local PD to explain what happened. I also remember the guy's full name as well as pickup address.

*Now you may wonder why I went to the cops..well it's because..*
1. Had I picked someone else up, they could of found it and called the law.
2. Someone could have reported me for "smelling like weed" which is a nice way of getting shut off from Uber. 
3. Had the cops stopped me after dropping that person off, I would of most likely have been blamed. 
4. I don't want people transporting drugs in my car.
Now I may sound "anti weed", but I'm not...I just don't want to get deactivated or arrested due to someone else being a dumbass.

The cops pretty much told me since it happened in another town, (I took the pax from a neighboring town to my town), that I would have to take the weed to that police department. They literally told me to drive with drugs in my car. Wut?

So I just ended up throwing it away. 
I'm not a mule. If someone wishes to take drugs to someone that's fine by me..just don't use someone else's car where they can get deactivated or arrested due to your dumbassery.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Uberdise said:


> So I just ended up throwing it away.


Like you should've done in the first place.



Uberdise said:


> The cops pretty much told me since it happened in another town, (I took the pax from a neighboring town to my town), that I would have to take the weed to that police department. They literally told me to drive with drugs in my car. Wut?


They're right. Who wants to deal with the paperwork of an out of jurisdiction weed?

Here's a little friendly advice. Next time, throw it out the window and spray some Febreze.


----------



## Uberdise (Mar 10, 2019)

I bet he isn't happy he lost it lol. I looked online and calculated it was about $75-$100 worth.


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

Throwing away weed! What is wrong with people. That’s probably the best tip you would have gotten all year.


----------



## Hans GrUber (Apr 23, 2016)

I got tipped in weed all the time. I’m not a pothead, but it’s always good to have around.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

Uberdise said:


> Now I may sound "anti weed", but I'm not.


You threw it out. You are certainly anti-weed. 
Sell it.
Smoke it.
Give it to a friend.
You took a thing of value and treated like garbage. Its just so sad...


----------



## BuberDriver (Feb 2, 2016)

$75 worth = jail time nowadays? lol


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

In California we just call that free weed.


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

It still blows my mind that its 2019 and every adult still doesn’t smoke weed. What are people doing with their lives. Have fun. You only get 1 life and it’s much better high.


----------



## Uberdise (Mar 10, 2019)

CJfrom619 said:


> Its still blows my mind that its 2019 and every adult still doesn't smoke weed. What are people doing with their lives. Have fun. You only get 1 life and it's much better high.


I would not mind weed if it didn't smell like a dead skunk's ass. Why do people think it's socially acceptable to walk around or get into someone's call smelling like that? It's worse than cig smoke, and I don't even smoke.

It's amusing when people splash on a bunch of cologne/axe to try and mask it. Now you just smell like a stoner who bathed in cologne.


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

CJfrom619 said:


> Its still blows my mind that its 2019 and every adult still doesn't smoke weed. What are people doing with their lives. Have fun. You only get 1 life and it's much better high.


A lot of real jobs these days check for weed. Not everybody has the luxury of being able to smoke a bowl in the evening to relax after work. I think that is a shame as I think a little weed is a better de-stressor than alcohol or prescription meds.


----------



## Uberdise (Mar 10, 2019)

Z129 said:


> A lot of real jobs these days check for weed. Not everybody has the luxury of being able to smoke a bowl in the evening to relax after work. I think that is a shame as I think a little weed is a better de-stressor than alcohol or prescription meds.


I would smoke it if:

1. It didn't smell terrible. 
2. It was legal.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

CJfrom619 said:


> Its still blows my mind that its 2019 and every adult still doesn't smoke weed.


A lot of people don't like it. I'm one of them.


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

Coachman said:


> A lot of people don't like it. I'm one of them.


Learn to like it. Im joking. No seriously though. Much easier to forget the shi#ty riders after I get my head right following a shift. Short term memory loss is a thing. I think ?


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Wait ......what happened to the weed???


----------



## Rae (Feb 27, 2016)

LOL thanks everyone for the thread and the giggles. One thing I know for DAMN sure is I wouldn't take it to the police station!!!


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

CJfrom619 said:


> Throwing away weed! What is wrong with people. That's probably the best tip you would have gotten all year.


Wrong. Weed leads to Heroin addiction.


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

kc ub'ing! said:


> You took a thing of value and treated like garbage. Its just so sad...


"Value is in the eye of the beholder"

See also: Cash 4 Clunkers
https://www.inquisitr.com/33524/col...ti-biturbo-for-the-cash-for-clunkers-program/


----------



## IthurstwhenIP (Jan 12, 2018)

I keep it with the bottled water and mints for my paxs


----------



## U/L guy (May 28, 2019)

Uberdise said:


> The last PAX I had of the night left a container with a very sizeable (enough to serve jail) amount of weed in my car.
> *My state is not legal. *
> I knew it was the last pax because someone the pax was talking to kept mentioning if he "had the container".
> So upon discovering the container in the morning, I went to the local PD to explain what happened. I also remember the guy's full name as well as pickup address.
> ...


You just threw away a very nice tip.


----------



## RabbleRouser (Apr 30, 2019)

CJfrom619 said:


> Throwing away weed! What is wrong with people. That's probably the best tip you would have gotten all year.


?"_So I just ended up throwing it away" ???_

*⬆ Boy Scout.⬆*

I speculate even the Cop ? would of given it to his girlfriend


----------



## U/L guy (May 28, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> Wrong. Weed leads to Heroin addiction.


WHAT, everyone I know that smokes weed never even thought of using heroine, you need to stop listening to right wing propaganda.


----------



## RabbleRouser (Apr 30, 2019)

Coachman said:


> A lot of people don't like it. I'm one of them.


That's not the point. 
?A bag of Pot is a Commodity, an asset.
U don't have to use it.



Lissetti said:


> Wait ......what happened to the weed???
> 
> View attachment 328691


The Boy Scout flushed it


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Uberdise said:


> The cops pretty much told me since it happened in another town, (I took the pax from a neighboring town to my town), that I would have to take the weed to that police department.


You have just discovered that most police don't consider pot to be an important law enforcement issue any more. Welcome to the 21st century.

Here where I live, in the 4th largest city in the country, the district attorney said before she got elected, that she wasn't going to prosecute cases of simple possession of pot. Nobody here cares.

The War on Drugs is mostly over. The drugs won. I don't smoke it (or anything, for that matter) but I'm fine with that fact. That "war" was always a bad idea anyway.


----------



## U/L guy (May 28, 2019)

Christinebitg said:


> You have just discovered that most police don't consider pot to be an important law enforcement issue any more. Welcome to the 21st century.
> 
> Here where I live, in the 4th largest city in the country, the district attorney said before she got elected, that she wasn't going to prosecute cases of simple possession of pot. Nobody here cares.
> 
> The War on Drugs is mostly over. The drugs won. I don't smoke it (or anything, for that matter) but I'm fine with that fact. That "war" was always a bad idea anyway.


Pot is a 100 times safer than alcohol, I haven't ever seen anyone get violent smoking weed, alcohol brings out demons in people and gives them false courage.


----------



## LetsGoUber (Aug 7, 2017)

U/L guy said:


> Pot is a 100 times safer than alcohol, I haven't ever seen anyone get violent smoking weed, alcohol brings out demons in people and gives them false courage.


I agree, but damn that s*** STINKS


----------



## Munsuta (May 4, 2019)

I would smoke again if the majority of weed wasn't tainted with pesticides, residual processing chemicals, bud rot, and yeast. At this point, the majority of bud is better off in the trash unless it comes with a lab report or is grown organically yourself or from a trusted source. No point in destroying your body for a little high.


----------



## Uberintruder (Jan 23, 2019)

I would have thrown the container away pronto. Who knows what the passenger might have put into it and intentionally left the container in the car. Perhaps I'm a paranoid.


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

Well obviously you missed out on getting that sweet $15 lost item fee. Should've snapped a pic and sent it to Uber.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Pax Collector said:


> Like you should've done in the first place.
> 
> They're right. Who wants to deal with the paperwork of an out of jurisdiction weed?
> 
> Here's a little friendly advice. Next time, throw it out the window and spray some Febreze.


Or give it to a friend that can put it to good use.



Uberintruder said:


> I would have thrown the container away pronto. Who knows what the passenger might have put into it and intentionally left the container in the car. Perhaps I'm a paranoid.


Too expensive a prank to play on a stranger, especially if the results won't be witnessed.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

U/L guy said:


> WHAT, everyone I know that smokes weed never even thought of using heroine, you need to stop listening to right wing propaganda.


I thought he was kidding ... was he serious?
I wonder if he believes that the world is flat ....


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Z129 said:


> A lot of real jobs these days check for weed. Not everybody has the luxury of being able to smoke a bowl in the evening to relax after work. I think that is a shame as I think a little weed is a better de-stressor than alcohol or prescription meds.


The only problem is testing to see if someone, like a trucker did just that the night before, or if he was high while driving. No way to prove it, like with alcohol.

And anyone concerned about that should have at least one source for clean urine. Just make sure the donor is the same sex. A guy might have some 'splainin' to do if it says he's preggars.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Munsuta said:


> I would smoke again if the majority of weed wasn't tainted with pesticides, residual processing chemicals, bud rot, and yeast. At this point, the majority of bud is better off in the trash unless it comes with a lab report or is grown organically yourself or from a trusted source. No point in destroying your body for a little high.


Now THIS statement I agree with.
I only smoke what I grow, or if it'f from a friend who's garden I have visited.

I bought a gram at a collective here ... supposedly lab tested. It tasted like crap. I could taste the chemicals.
I took one hit; coughed my ass off and threw it away.

I don't use pesticides on or in my plants. I don't use organics because the plant can't tell if a molecule of nitrogen was made in a lab or in a cow's bladder ... and I flush for a week before harvest anyway.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Christinebitg said:


> You have just discovered that most police don't consider pot to be an important law enforcement issue any more. Welcome to the 21st century.
> 
> Here where I live, in the 4th largest city in the country, the district attorney said before she got elected, that she wasn't going to prosecute cases of simple possession of pot. Nobody here cares.
> 
> The War on Drugs is mostly over. The drugs won. I don't smoke it (or anything, for that matter) but I'm fine with that fact. That "war" was always a bad idea anyway.


Would have been more productive and less expensive to treat the people with addiction issues like actual people with health issues right from the start.

But too many people are too addicted to feeling high & mighty, so it'd easier to demonize and marginalize them.


----------



## Matt Uterak (Jul 28, 2015)

LetsGoUber said:


> I agree, but damn that s*** STINKS


Edibles and vape cartridges don't really smell.


----------



## U/L guy (May 28, 2019)

Munsuta said:


> I would smoke again if the majority of weed wasn't tainted with pesticides, residual processing chemicals, bud rot, and yeast. At this point, the majority of bud is better off in the trash unless it comes with a lab report or is grown organically yourself or from a trusted source. No point in destroying your body for a little high.


I grow hydroponic weed, you can't get it any cleaner then growing yourself.



SuzeCB said:


> Would have been more productive and less expensive to treat the people with addiction issues like actual people with health issues right from the start.
> 
> But too many people are too addicted to feeling high & mighty, so it'd easier to demonize and marginalize them.


I personally know people that are in law enforcement, Corp executives and educators that have been smoking for decades, weed has been illegal because the government couldn't collect taxes on it. Read the real history how weed was made illegal and demonized, the original authors of the bills that made weed illegal were puppets for the alcohol, and cotton industries, it was all about political bribes, oops I meant contributions.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

SuzeCB said:


> The only problem is testing to see if someone, like a trucker did just that the night before, or if he was high while driving. No way to prove it, like with alcohol.
> 
> And anyone concerned about that should have at least one source for clean urine. Just make sure the donor is the same sex. A guy might have some 'splainin' to do if it says he's preggars.


I had a job a few years ago, selling cars.
Made good money, but its a shit job ... mainly because of the bosses.

They had a policy ... if you're in an accident, and kind, you get tested.
So, I'm moving a car around in the shop, and I tapped a fender. Put a palm sized dent in it. I was seen, so I couldn't "hit and run". Told the manager. He said that we gotta go get tested.

I didn't say anything - I just left.

I went to the local ER and told them that i was injured on the job. Told doc that I was in a car accident and he checked me out and certified that I was healthy. The whole time my phone is ringing ... the dealership number. 
Then I went to a local head shop and bought some stuff called "Clean Urine". it's a powder that you put in water. Made sure the temp was right. Went to lab where they do their testing.
Told the lady that the dealership sent me to be tested.
Went into the can, poured the fluid into their container and left.

Next day I call the dealership to say that I've been medically cleared and ready to return to work. He told me to come in. The General Mgr was there and pissed. Really pissed. "Where the hell were you. I am supposed to fire you for not sticking around to be escorted to the lab." 
Hey boss, I was hurt on the job. Its more important for me to be treated for the on the job injury than to be drug tested. I think I'd have a pretty good 'wrongful termination' suit if you do fire me ... and, by the way, that Workers Comp claim is still possible and THEN firing me would be a real bad thing to do.

I understand that he consulted an atty, and was told to leave the situation alone.

I worked there for another six months or so. The other salespeople there used to kid me about it all the time.


----------



## Uber_Yota_916 (May 1, 2017)

Taking weed to the police station. Lol. I would have paid money to see the conversation after the op left. Cops were probably ltfao.


----------



## U/L guy (May 28, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> I had a job a few years ago, selling cars.
> Made good money, but its a shit job ... mainly because of the bosses.
> 
> They had a policy ... if you're in an accident, and kind, you get tested.
> ...


You're first mistake was working more then 1 day at a car dealership, they all suck.


----------



## LetsGoUber (Aug 7, 2017)

Matt Uterak said:


> Edibles and vape cartridges don't really smell.


The quote I replied to specifically said smoking weed. I don't really get your point. If you're just wanting to share unsolicited knowledge, why tie it to any specific post? ??‍♀



UberBastid said:


> I had a job a few years ago, selling cars.
> Made good money, but its a shit job ... mainly because of the bosses.
> 
> They had a policy ... if you're in an accident, and kind, you get tested.
> ...


Frickin brilliant


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

UberBastid said:


> I had a job a few years ago, selling cars.
> Made good money, but its a shit job ... mainly because of the bosses.
> 
> They had a policy ... if you're in an accident, and kind, you get tested.
> ...


I take the dealerships side 100%. They have every legal right to demand testing, immediately, after an incident such as yours.

Of course, I live in Georgia where it's "Employment at Will". Meaning that the employer can fire anyone, anytime for any reason whatsoever.

Very efficient pro business environment here.


----------



## U/L guy (May 28, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> I take the dealerships side 100%. They have every legal right to demand testing, immediately, after an incident such as yours.
> 
> Of course, I live in Georgia where it's "Employment at Will". Meaning that the employer can fire anyone, anytime for any reason whatsoever.
> 
> Very efficient pro business environment here.


Same here in Florida, the downside to employment at will is good employees lose any sense of loyalty and dedication to a company.


----------



## RabbleRouser (Apr 30, 2019)

Uber_Yota_916 said:


> Taking weed to the police station. Lol. I would have paid money to see the conversation after the op left. Cops were probably ltfao.


Cops ? were Shaking their Heads and laughing @ Young Sheldon



Christinebitg said:


> You have just discovered that most police don't consider pot to be an important law enforcement issue any more. Welcome to the 21st century.
> 
> Here where I live, in the 4th largest city in the country, the district attorney said before she got elected, that she wasn't going to prosecute cases of simple possession of pot. Nobody here cares.
> 
> The War on Drugs is mostly over. The drugs won. I don't smoke it (or anything, for that matter) but I'm fine with that fact. That "war" was always a bad idea anyway.


Only way to deal with Houston's Year Round oppressive Humidity is a portable bong


----------



## 105398 (Aug 28, 2016)

Uberdise said:


> So upon discovering the container in the morning, I went to the local PD to explain what happened. I also remember the guy's full name as well as pickup address.
> 
> *Now you may wonder why I went to the cops..well it's because..*
> 1. Had I picked someone else up, they could of found it and called the law.
> ...


Complete. Overreaction. Why waste your personal time on such a non-issue? I can think of 1,000 more productive things to do. I'm sure the police have more important things to do as well. This sounds like something Ned Flanders would do. And, if you're a regular driver you've most likely transported a lot harder drugs than weed. Most folks don't leave them behind for you.

Just throw it away and air your car out. Plus weed in a closed container or that long doesn't even emanate a smell.

They don't care, BUT conversely, if you DO get the one weird rogue cop that makes it a case against YOU then you're in a world of nonsense. It's rare, but read about civil asset forfeiture. Why volunteer yourself to what is ostensibly YOUR crime at that specific moment?

I respect their jobs, but my personal policy is never engage or involve the police with anything, unless I see someone in serious trouble or abuse. Even then I'm not hanging out after they arrive or involving my name in cases unless I've witnessed something very serious and it will help them or someone else.


----------



## Declineathon (Feb 12, 2019)

You did the right thing, I admire your courage and faith in the law to protect you.

You were failed by the system. And admonished by your peers here.

Again and again, our passengers put us in difficult situations. 

You followed the Law. There is satisfaction in that.


----------



## BlueNOX (Apr 3, 2016)

Uberdise said:


> The last PAX I had of the night left a container with a very sizeable (enough to serve jail) amount of weed in my car.
> *My state is not legal. *
> I knew it was the last pax because someone the pax was talking to kept mentioning if he "had the container".
> So upon discovering the container in the morning, I went to the local PD to explain what happened. I also remember the guy's full name as well as pickup address.
> ...


Next time take a pic and submit to Uber for found item. I'd love to see robot reply to that one.


----------



## RabbleRouser (Apr 30, 2019)

Uberintruder said:


> I would have thrown the container away pronto. Who knows what the passenger might have put into it and intentionally left the container in the car. Perhaps I'm a paranoid.


"_Perhaps I'm a paranoid"

*Perhaps ❓❓*_


----------



## U/L guy (May 28, 2019)

Uberintruder said:


> I would have thrown the container away pronto. Who knows what the passenger might have put into it and intentionally left the container in the car. Perhaps I'm a paranoid.


Lol, perhaps is an understatement.



Declineathon said:


> You did the right thing, I admire your courage and faith in the law to protect you.
> 
> You were failed by the system. And admonished by your peers here.
> 
> ...


? it's just weed, funny thing is the cops could have busted the driver for possession, ignorance of the law is no excuse.


----------



## Declineathon (Feb 12, 2019)

Her whole motivation as stated, was to keep a potential deactivation from occuring.

What would Dara do?

If he were the next passenger and found it?
If he was the driver?

Id love to know, i believe he would want the response to be lawful. Which it was.

Dont you see that the OP did the right thing?


----------



## Uberladysf777 (Nov 27, 2018)

Uberdise said:


> The last PAX I had of the night left a container with a very sizeable (enough to serve jail) amount of weed in my car.
> *My state is not legal. *
> I knew it was the last pax because someone the pax was talking to kept mentioning if he "had the container".
> I have found sealed new bottles of expensive hard liquor and other questionable items that were not legal. I've thrown them out immediately! ??‍♀
> ...





Uberdise said:


> The last PAX I had of the night left a container with a very sizeable (enough to serve jail) amount of weed in my car.
> *My state is not legal. *
> I knew it was the last pax because someone the pax was talking to kept mentioning if he "had the container".
> Working in SF I have found hella shit in my car omg??‍♀. I always pull over t
> ...


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

MiamiKid said:


> I take the dealerships side 100%. They have every legal right to demand testing, immediately, after an incident such as yours.


Yes, agree.
IF I owned a car dealership I would feel the same way, and have the same policy.
BUT, I don't.
While I can see and understand both sides, I can only take one side.
SO, I choose to take MY side.
And I will defend myself; and use whatever tools I have at hand to do so.

They "have every legal right to demand testing, immediately, after an incident..." And I have every legal right to demand immediate medical care after having been involved in an incident at work. Our dueling rights may have had to be settled by a judge, and I was willing to do so. They weren't, so I can only assume that they really didn't care about their rights. I do, so I defend them ... all of them.


----------



## Hans GrUber (Apr 23, 2016)

The one thing that sucks is that, as a driver, if you have THC in your system, which can stay for 30 days, you can be charged if a blood test is administered after an accident and get a dui.


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

Light a fire in your backyard and throw it in......


----------



## Wrb06wrx (Sep 20, 2017)

RabbleRouser said:


> That's not the point.
> ?A bag of Pot is a Commodity, an asset.
> U don't have to partake in it.


Fixed...

if you know people that smoke weed you could've been a hero and sold it to them for 50 and that's a great tip. Or given it to someone as a gift....

I swear ffs some people have no clue how to actually "hustle" 
alot of things have value that maybe aren't for you the idea of hustling is to find people that find value in what you have and will pay for it....


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

I can dispose of it for you..... Let's meet up, I'll compensate you for "gas"


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

Pax Collector said:


> Like you should've done in the first place.
> 
> They're right. Who wants to deal with the paperwork of an out of jurisdiction weed?
> 
> Here's a little friendly advice. Next time, throw it out the window and spray some Febreze.


Nah find the nearest street bum and put a smile on their face Eddie Murphy style


----------



## Uber_Yota_916 (May 1, 2017)

I returned a half ounce of weed a young man left in my car. I remember what it was like to be young and hustling. Guy was shocked I showed up. I did file for the return fee and was paid.


----------



## R3drang3r (Feb 16, 2019)

Uberdise said:


> The last PAX I had of the night left a container with a very sizeable (enough to serve jail) amount of weed in my car.
> *My state is not legal. *
> I knew it was the last pax because someone the pax was talking to kept mentioning if he "had the container".
> So upon discovering the container in the morning, I went to the local PD to explain what happened. I also remember the guy's full name as well as pickup address.
> ...


What were you thinking?

Getting the police involved was the last thing you should have done. The police aren't going to do anything. You're going to the police with a story that someone left marijuana in your car. You have no positive proof as to how it got there. Unless you actually saw him with the marijuana or have it on video there is no case.


Christinebitg said:


> You have just discovered that most police don't consider pot to be an important law enforcement issue any more. Welcome to the 21st century.
> 
> Here where I live, in the 4th largest city in the country, the district attorney said before she got elected, that she wasn't going to prosecute cases of simple possession of pot. Nobody here cares.
> 
> The War on Drugs is mostly over. The drugs won. I don't smoke it (or anything, for that matter) but I'm fine with that fact. That "war" was always a bad idea anyway.


it has nothing to do with the police's attitude about marijuana.
A


Declineathon said:


> You did the right thing, I admire your courage and faith in the law to protect you.
> 
> You were failed by the system. And admonished by your peers here.
> 
> ...





Declineathon said:


> You did the right thing, I admire your courage and faith in the law to prp0otect you.
> 
> You were failed by the system. And admonished by your peers here.
> 
> ...


 Obviously you have no understanding as to how the law works.
Without a witness or video cam footage the police would be very foolish to arrest anybody. I suppose you think they should dust the bag for fingerprints. or maybe check the back seat and the bag for DNA.

"You followed the Law. There is satisfaction in that".

Just exactly what law was that?


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

UberBastid said:


> Yes, agree.
> IF I owned a car dealership I would feel the same way, and have the same policy.
> BUT, I don't.
> While I can see and understand both sides, I can only take one side.
> ...


Grew up in a dealer family. Owned, both, Chevrolet and Cadillac dealerships.

Just having fun here. Of course, don't have to drive; but, do for extra money.

And staunch Capitalist.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

U/L guy said:


> I grow hydroponic weed, you can't get it any cleaner then growing yourself.
> 
> 
> I personally know people that are in law enforcement, Corp executives and educators that have been smoking for decades, weed has been illegal because the government couldn't collect taxes on it. Read the real history how weed was made illegal and demonized, the original authors of the bills that made weed illegal were puppets for the alcohol, and cotton industries, it was all about political bribes, oops I meant contributions.


I wasn't talking about weed. I was speaking to the "War on Drugs" campaign.


----------



## Uberintruder (Jan 23, 2019)

SuzeCB said:


> Or give it to a friend that can put it to good use.
> 
> 
> Too expensive a prank to play on a stranger, especially if the results won't be witnessed.


If done right, the perp would read about it in the paper.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

SuzeCB said:


> I wasn't talking about weed. I was speaking to the "War on Drugs" campaign.


Just say NO to drugs! And yes, Marijuana is a drug. Gateway drug and lethal.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Hans GrUber said:


> The one thing that sucks is that, as a driver, if you have THC in your system, which can stay for 30 days, you can be charged if a blood test is administered after an accident and get a dui.


Up to 45 days, and blood isn't necessary and could be considered unduly invasive (risk, however slight, of iinfection). Could also be gone in as little as 24 hours, depending on how much/how often one inbibes.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Cdub2k said:


> Nah find the nearest street bum and put a smile on their face Eddie Murphy style


That's why you toss it out the window so some bum walking by can find it :biggrin:


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

MiamiKid said:


> Just say NO to drugs! And yes, Marijuana is a drug. Gateway drug and lethal.


Weed saves lives. In the states that have legalized medical or recreational MJ, cases of opioid addiction (new) and overall drug induced deaths have gone down dramatically.

But feel free to keep drinking the Kool-Aid.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

SuzeCB said:


> Weed saves lives. In the states that have legalized medical or recreational MJ, cases of opioid addiction (new) and overall drug induced deaths have gone down dramatically.
> 
> But feel free to keep drinking the Kool-Aid.


Nope. Have facts to the contrary. Drugs kill.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

MiamiKid said:


> Nope. Have facts to the contrary. Drugs kill.


You might as well say milk is a gateway drug to opiods, since just about EVERY person hooked on opiods drank milk at some point in their lives. You really aren't looking at *facts* at all.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

SuzeCB said:


> You might as well say milk is a gateway drug to opiods, since just about EVERY person hooked on opiods drank milk at some point in their lives. You really aren't looking at *facts* at all.


Marijuana is mind altering, unlike milk. Folks do, absolutely, anything under the influence of weed.

Well documented.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

MiamiKid said:


> Nope. Have facts to the contrary. Drugs kill.


We've yet to see a marijuana related death. I rather have marijuana legalized than alcohol or any other drug.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

MiamiKid said:


> Marijuana is mind altering, unlike milk. Folks do, absolutely, anything under the influence of weed.
> 
> Well documented.


Wrong. Mostly they just laugh, eat snacks, and fall asleep. And, maybe get laid, but mostly that if they would have anyway. Well documented.

You were right about milk though. Bad analogy. Let's go with caffeine. Coffee, tea, chocolate, etc.


----------



## Declineathon (Feb 12, 2019)

R3drang3r said:


> What were you thinking?
> 
> Getting the police involved was the last thing you should have done. The police aren't going to do anything. You're going to the police with a story that someone left marijuana in your car. You have no positive proof as to how it got there. Unless you actually saw him with the marijuana or have it on video there is no case.
> 
> ...


She found a controlled substance and turned it into the closest PD.

Would it matter (more?) if it was cocaine? A gun? At some point each of us would contact law enforcement depending on the amount and the object.

She just wanted to cover her a$$. If you cant go to the police with a crime then who?



R3drang3r said:


> What were you thinking?
> 
> Getting the police involved was the last thing you should have done. The police aren't going to do anything. You're going to the police with a story that someone left marijuana in your car. You have no positive proof as to how it got there. Unless you actually saw him with the marijuana or have it on video there is no case.
> 
> ...


Its their job to gather evidece, find motive, not hers. So she didntvhave a dashcam? Before dashcams crimes were solved. So she cant say who did it, but she can say hey i found this what should i do with it.

I hear you though. I asked a cop what to do with expired medication, he said give it back to the pharmacy. Dont flush it down the toiletcand throw the bottle away. People will try to get it refilled in your name.

I dont know how to handlecthis stuff, you would think asking the cops what to do would be the right step.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

I'll bite
Tell me where the intent here is
Better yet... Prove it was that paxholes weed

The work in this case is not worth the reward for some petty possession charge


----------



## Declineathon (Feb 12, 2019)

I agree, they are not going to waste resources on a crime that they cant prove. Intent, motive, etc.

But the driver should be able to turn contraband into the PD, and not have them instruct her to drive it over to the next jurisdiction.

I think she just wants to 1. Be a law abidding citizen. 2. Get a receipt for turning it in or something incase she got deactivated, or complained the car smelled of weed.

So, im with you, they are not going to risk getting sued because of her. 

Theres always more to the story. She must have pissed them off forcthem to encourage her to drive it iver to the next precinct.

Still, i asked a local cop about this, and What to do if during a routine traffic stop with passengers in the car I would let the police officer searched the vehicle and if the passengers put contraband in the car I would have to have my day in court to explain to the judge exactly what had happened.



I am very much intrested in this and will be contacting the public utilities commission in my state to find out what parameters and safeguards are there for me a ride share driver.

.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

RabbleRouser said:


> Only way to deal with Houston's Year Round oppressive Humidity is a portable bong


Nah, just stay indoors when the weather sucks. We have cabin fever here, just like they do up north. It just happens at a different time of year.

I'm fine with humidity. It's good for your skin, but not your sinuses. And I grew up with humidity, 10 minutes from Lake Erie.



SuzeCB said:


> Up to 45 days, and blood isn't necessary and could be considered unduly invasive (risk, however slight, of iinfection). Could also be gone in as little as 24 hours, depending on how much/how often one inbibes.


And the worst part of it is that except for the first few hours, you're not stoned. You're not "under the influence." You just have the resulting metabolites in your blood or in your hair.

My personal opinion, based on a bunch of college chemistry courses, is that if you put enough research chemists to work on the subject, they could probably figure out a way to tell if you had drunk alcohol in the past, say, 45 days also.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

MiamiKid said:


> Just say NO to drugs! And yes, Marijuana is a drug.


So is Tylenol.



Juggalo9er said:


> I'll bite
> Tell me where the intent here is
> Better yet... Prove it was that paxholes weed
> 
> The work in this case is not worth the reward for some petty possession charge


Was watching one of those "follow along cop shows", you know "Bad boys, bad boys, watcha gunna do ... bad boys ..."
Cop was patrolling and was flagged down by a citizen. 50ish female wearing a moo-moo (Florida I bet) walks up the to the car and says "I found this in my son's room. He needs to be punished. Please arrest him." Cop looks at the small bindle with about a gram of white powder in it and says, "Why should I arrest HIM? All I see is that YOU have possession of a controlled substance."


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

SuzeCB said:


> Wrong. Mostly they just laugh, eat snacks, and fall asleep. And, maybe get laid, but mostly that if they would have anyway. Well documented.
> 
> You were right about milk though. Bad analogy. Let's go with caffeine. Coffee, tea, chocolate, etc.


A min


UberBastid said:


> So is Tylenol.
> 
> 
> Was watching one of those "follow along cop shows", you know "Bad boys, bad boys, watcha gunna do ... bad boys ..."
> Cop was patrolling and was flagged down by a citizen. 50ish female wearing a moo-moo (Florida I bet) walks up the to the car and says "I found this in my son's room. He needs to be punished. Please arrest him." Cop looks at the small bindle with about a gram of white powder in it and says, "Why should I arrest HIM? All I see is that YOU have possession of a controlled substance."


No Tylenol is NOT a drug (controlled substance).

And Tylenol is NOT illegal. Marijuana is illegal in most states (sane states). Should be illegal in ALL states.



SuzeCB said:


> Weed saves lives. In the states that have legalized medical or recreational MJ, cases of opioid addiction (new) and overall drug induced deaths have gone down dramatically.
> 
> But feel free to keep drinking the Kool-Aid.


Medical use is different. However, the facts support recreational Marijuana leading to hard narcotics, including Heroin.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

MiamiKid said:


> A min
> 
> No Tylenol is NOT a drug (controlled substance).
> 
> ...


Google the question: Is Tylenol a drug. You'll get (emphasis added):
"Acetaminophen belongs to a class of DRUGS called analgesics (pain relievers) and antipyretics (fever reducers). The exact mechanism of action of acetaminophen is not known." It's true that it is not a controlled substance, but considering the number of people it kills and the livers it destroys, maybe it should be.
Same with alcohol. But, wait, we tried outlawing alcohol before haven't we? How did that work out for us?

You see, I am a free man. Borned free, will die free. That means that if I want to shoot Heroine, I am going to. You can't stop me. Because I am free to make my own decisions.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

UberBastid said:


> Google the question: Is Tylenol a drug. You'll get (emphasis added):
> "Acetaminophen belongs to a class of DRUGS called analgesics (pain relievers) and antipyretics (fever reducers). The exact mechanism of action of acetaminophen is not known." It's true that it is not a controlled substance, but considering the number of people it kills and the livers it destroys, maybe it should be.
> Same with alcohol. But, wait, we tried outlawing alcohol before haven't we? How did that work out for us?
> 
> You see, I am a free man. Borned free, will die free. That means that if I want to shoot Heroine, I am going to. You can't stop me. Because I am free to make my own decisions.


The thing is that there are a LOT of opioid addicts today that have never done any other illicit drug. Their addiction began in the hospital or doctor's office.

Others, that were looking just to get high MAY have started with weed, but they probably also drank, drank Nyquil (should we call all cold meds "gateway drugs" now?), etc.

The vast majority of weed consumers actually may try something else along the way, but most just stick with weed.

Many who start drinking and using weed around the same time even stop drinking, except for the occasional one or two.

Weed saves lives. The data is finally starting to come in. @MiamiKid you're spouting propaganda straight out of "Reefer Madness", not actual facts.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

UberBastid said:


> Google the question: Is Tylenol a drug. You'll get (emphasis added):
> "Acetaminophen belongs to a class of DRUGS called analgesics (pain relievers) and antipyretics (fever reducers). The exact mechanism of action of acetaminophen is not known." It's true that it is not a controlled substance, but considering the number of people it kills and the livers it destroys, maybe it should be.
> Same with alcohol. But, wait, we tried outlawing alcohol before haven't we? How did that work out for us?
> 
> You see, I am a free man. Borned free, will die free. That means that if I want to shoot Heroine, I am going to. You can't stop me. Because I am free to make my own decisions.


Heroin will, and should, remain highly illegal. And no, nobody has a right, in this country, to shoot Heroin.

Why is it illegal? Many, many multiple reasons. But to name a few: 1) Leads to violence, including murder. 2) Leads to serious crime. 3) Absolutely, destroys lives. Rendering people, totally, useless 4) Huge impact on others. Like a contagious disease. Spreads like wildfire. It influences others to indulge in the drug.

Favor much stricter penalties for possession. Dealers should get 25 to life first offense. Life without parole on a second.

And, of course, would beef up, law enforcement, exponentially.

My two cents.



SuzeCB said:


> The thing is that there are a LOT of opioid addicts today that have never done any other illicit drug. Their addiction began in the hospital or doctor's office.
> 
> Others, that were looking just to get high MAY have started with weed, but they probably also drank, drank Nyquil (should we call all cold meds "gateway drugs" now?), etc.
> 
> ...


Simply stating facts.


----------



## U/L guy (May 28, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> A min
> 
> No Tylenol is NOT a drug (controlled substance).
> 
> ...


Marijuana does not lead to hard narcotics, those who choose hard narcotics were lead into that world by undesirable friends.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

U/L guy said:


> Marijuana does not lead to hard narcotics, those who choose hard narcotics were lead into that world by undesirable friends.


Law enforcement and experts have a different view.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> So is Tylenol.
> 
> 
> Was watching one of those "follow along cop shows", you know "Bad boys, bad boys, watcha gunna do ... bad boys ..."
> Cop was patrolling and was flagged down by a citizen. 50ish female wearing a moo-moo (Florida I bet) walks up the to the car and says "I found this in my son's room. He needs to be punished. Please arrest him." Cop looks at the small bindle with about a gram of white powder in it and says, "Why should I arrest HIM? All I see is that YOU have possession of a controlled substance."


Truth


----------



## R3drang3r (Feb 16, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> Why is it illegal? Many, many multiple reasons. But to name a few: 1) Leads to violence, including murder. 2) Leads to serious crime. 3) Absolutely, destroys lives. Rendering people, totally, useless 4) Huge impact on others. Like a contagious disease. Spreads like wildfire. It influences others to indulge in the drug


Have you ever heard of anybody going out and killing a dozen people That was stoned on marijuana?
Imagine a bank robbery hostage situation where the perps are stoned on grass.
All right I want everybody to empty your lunch boxes. 
To the manager, " where do you keep all the donuts locked up"?

Alcohol on the other hand makes people aggressive and violent in some situations.

I smoked a lot of pot in my day. Don't smoke anymore. Never tried heroin, never had the urge.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

MiamiKid said:


> Why is it illegal? Many, many multiple reasons. But to name a few: 1) Leads to violence, including murder. 2) Leads to serious crime


Lots of those crimes are a result of it being illegal. Example:

Addicts commit theft and burglaries to support their habits. Yes, they certainly do.

If it wasnt illegal, it would be much cheaper. And they wouldn't have to steal stuff to be able to afford it.

Therefore, if it were legal, the crime problem would be reduced, not increased.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Well, I tend to err on the side of freedom.
I believe that as long as what you are doing does not effect me ... it is none of my business. If you want to inject Drano into your veins ... I may try to talk you out of it, I'll help any way I can to get you off .. but if you are hell-bent, rock on. 
And, if we treated Drano addiction like an illness I believe fewer people would die. 
BUT, if I'm wrong .. it won't take long and there'd be a lot fewer Drano junkies out there -- they'd die off. And that is Darwinism at its best. The weakest of the herd would be culled.

I moved into my last house (not the one I'm in now) and introduced myself to my 'neighbor' (he was about 100 yards from my house). I operated a medium sized MJ clone business out of a 1000 sq ft shop, delivered clones to collectives all up and down Highway 5 from Sacramento to Mt Shasta. Had three people working for me: one in the nursery, two making deliveries.
I told him that "I am the best neighbor you'll ever have."
He says, "Really? Why?"
I said, "Because I mind my own goddam business. What happens on your side of the fence is none of my business. Now, if your house is on fire I'll help you fight it because it might just end up catching MY house on fire. But otherwise, I just don't care what happens on your property."
He just looked at me. I said "Know what I mean?"
He said he did. And it turned out, he did.
I was there for over seven years.
We got along just fine. I never talked to him again.


----------



## getemtheresafely (Jul 1, 2014)

Christinebitg said:


> Lots of those crimes are a result of it being illegal.
> If it wasnt illegal, it would be much cheaper. And they wouldn't have to steal stuff to be able to afford it.


Crimes for weed being illegal?....I disagree with that .......
Buying weed from the "street" dope-man is MUCH less expensive than buying from the "government" controlled dispensary

Here's a little humor: Speaking of crimes, since the government mandates that dispensaries aren't allowed to deal with banks, perhaps there would be a lot less dispensary robberies (forcing tons of cash to be "on hand")!! .......lol

Side note- Just so that you know, $75 to $100 worth of weed from the dispensary is a "drop in the bucket"!!....lol


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Declineathon said:


> You did the right thing, I admire your courage and faith in the law to protect you.
> 
> You were failed by the system. And admonished by your peers here.
> 
> ...


I'm really proud of him too....


----------



## Kevin.G (May 10, 2019)

Uberdise said:


> The last PAX I had of the night left a container with a very sizeable (enough to serve jail) amount of weed in my car.
> *My state is not legal. *
> I knew it was the last pax because someone the pax was talking to kept mentioning if he "had the container".
> So upon discovering the container in the morning, I went to the local PD to explain what happened. I also remember the guy's full name as well as pickup address.
> ...


*Because, weed is illegal in your state, you did the right thing*... you willingly contacted law enforcement, _good on you_.... and when they told you to drive to the other town with the weed, you decided not to take that unwarranted risk and chucked it out.... well I say that you -_ yet again_ - did the right thing.

_And _*because, weed is illegal in your state* I completely agree with this comment


Uberdise said:


> I'm not a mule. If someone wishes to take drugs to someone that's fine by me..just don't use someone else's car where they can get deactivated or arrested due to your dumbassery.


Weed is legal here for both medical and recreational use... if a pax left weed in my car I would likely try to get in touch with the pax so I could return it as a lost item.


----------



## Another Ant (Jun 3, 2019)

Uberdise said:


> The last PAX I had of the night left a container with a very sizeable (enough to serve jail) amount of weed in my car.
> *My state is not legal. *
> I knew it was the last pax because someone the pax was talking to kept mentioning if he "had the container".
> So upon discovering the container in the morning, I went to the local PD to explain what happened. *I also remember the guy's full name* as well as pickup address.


The passenger was a not so smart dealer/mule to allow you to learn his full name while on the ride.


----------



## Thepeoplewearent (Jul 26, 2018)

Uberdise said:


> The last PAX I had of the night left a container with a very sizeable (enough to serve jail) amount of weed in my car.
> *My state is not legal. *
> I knew it was the last pax because someone the pax was talking to kept mentioning if he "had the container".
> So upon discovering the container in the morning, I went to the local PD to explain what happened. I also remember the guy's full name as well as pickup address.
> ...


Did you think this is a Fox Network Crime-Drama starring Mariska Hargitay and critically acclaimed rapper Travis Scott?


----------



## getemtheresafely (Jul 1, 2014)

Mariska's mama was a fine foxy lady


----------



## shirleyujest (Jul 19, 2015)

Hans GrUber said:


> I got tipped in weed all the time. I'm not a pothead, but it's always good to have around.


You get tipped in weed all the time? Man, I've been driving for more than four years and never got tipped in weed.


----------



## Ping.Me.More (Oct 27, 2018)

MiamiKid said:


> Wrong. Weed leads to Heroin addiction.


And, inhalation of smoke can eventually lead to *lung cancer*.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Ping.Me.More said:


> And, inhalation of smoke can eventually lead to *lung cancer*.


Very correct. Even one Marijuana cigarette = 20 full strength Marlboros.


----------



## Kevin.G (May 10, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> Very correct. Even one Marijuana cigarette = 20 full strength Marlboros.


wow... really huh.... one joint = 20 cigarettes.... where did you get this info from?


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Kevin.G said:


> wow... really huh.... one joint = 20 cigarettes.... where did you get this info from?


It's a known medical fact.

How on earth would you think Marijuana smoke's not harmful?

Destroys, both, your mind and body. In fact it's one of the worst.

And now, a bunch of crazies want to legalize it? Go figure.


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

MiamiKid said:


> It's a known medical fact.
> 
> How on earth would you think Marijuana smoke's not harmful?
> 
> ...


You call yourself @MiamiKid and you don't smoke buds? Your not worthy of that username.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

CJfrom619 said:


> You call yourself @MiamiKid and you don't smoke buds? Your not worthy of that username.


Absolutely no weed, buds, or drugs of any kind, here.

Country Club Class doesn't indulge in lower class, illegal habits.

BTW: Fact: Marijuana usage always lowers productivity and motivation.


----------



## delornick94 (Aug 7, 2017)

Marijuana isn't a gateway drug. I started out by using ecstasy and MDMA, shrooms. Rarely ever smoked marijuana since it makes me cough a lot.


----------



## Kevin.G (May 10, 2019)

Kevin.G said:


> wow... really huh.... one joint = 20 cigarettes.... where did you get this info from?





MiamiKid said:


> It's a known medical fact.
> 
> How on earth would you think Marijuana smoke's not harmful?
> 
> ...


Will you tell me where this information can be found... better still, can you link it up here?


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Pax Collector said:


> Like you should've done in the first place


Disagree. A bag of weed is a terrible thing to waste.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

delornick94 said:


> Marijuana isn't a gateway drug. I started out by using ecstasy and MDMA, shrooms. Rarely ever smoked marijuana since it makes me cough a lot.


You've done all those? Very dangerous.


----------



## R3drang3r (Feb 16, 2019)

Kevin.G said:


> *Because, weed is illegal in your state, you did the right thing*... you willingly contacted law enforcement, _good on you_.... and when they told you





Uberdise said:


> The last PAX I had of the night left a container with a very sizeable (enough to serve jail) amount of weed in my car.
> *My state is not legal. *
> I knew it was the last pax because someone the pax was talking to kept mentioning if he "had the container".
> So upon discovering the container in the morning, I went to the local PD to explain what happened. I also remember the guy's full name as well as pickup address.
> ...


You wrote, "So upon discovering the container in the morning, I went to the local PD to explain what happened".

Later in your story you say when the police told you to take it to another location You didn't because you thought that unwise.

I guess it didn't occur to you that taking the marijuana to the police station in the first place was unwise.

What do you think could have happened to you if you were pulled over by a police officer on the way there?
Don't you think police officers have heard every excuse in the book.

That's not my pot officer I don't know where it came from.

Or

I sure am glad you stopped me I was just bringing this illegal substance to you that I found in my car.

Yes it was unwise both times


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

MiamiKid said:


> Absolutely no weed, buds, or drugs of any kind, here.
> 
> Country Club Class doesn't indulge in lower class, illegal habits.
> 
> BTW: Fact: Marijuana usage always lowers productivity and motivation.


Im sorry that's unfortunate. Thats no way to go through life with " Country Club Class"...whatever that is.


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

CJfrom619 said:


> Im sorry that's unfortunate. Thats no way to go through life with " Country Club Class"...whatever that is.


I knew a brother and sister of the Country Club Class who went to prison shortly after high school for dealing coke out of their parent's country club home.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Kevin.G said:


> wow... really huh.... one joint = 20 cigarettes.... where did you get this info from?


Reefer Madness



MiamiKid said:


> It's a known medical fact.
> 
> How on earth would you think Marijuana smoke's not harmful?
> 
> ...


You keep saying "medical fact" about all these completely debunked claims. Please cite your source(s).


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

I would have just chucked it into a 711 trash can.

Wrap it up in a used fast food wrapper or a vomit bag and chuck it


----------



## U/L guy (May 28, 2019)

Declineathon said:


> You did the right thing, I admire your courage and faith in the law to protect you.
> 
> You were failed by the system. And admonished by your peers here.
> 
> ...


Actually he broke the law because he was in possession of a controlled substance when he went to the cops, he's lucky he wasn't busted.



SuzeCB said:


> Reefer Madness
> 
> 
> You keep saying "medical fact" about all these completely debunked claims. Please cite your source(s).


Miami kid still believes the old propaganda, yet I'll bet he's pro gun unconditionally.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

CJfrom619 said:


> Im sorry that's unfortunate. Thats no way to go through life with " Country Club Class"...whatever that is.


Will take it any to wee


U/L guy said:


> Actually he broke the law because he was in possession of a controlled substance when he went to the cops, he's lucky he wasn't busted.
> 
> 
> Miami kid still believes the old propaganda, yet I'll bet he's pro gun unconditionally.


Old school has served me quite well.


----------



## Kevin.G (May 10, 2019)

MiamiKid... you have not provided any links supporting any of your 'weed is bad' claims.

This can only mean that you are parroting unfounded propaganda.

_This link provides the facts on the medical world actually supporting the medicinal benefits of cannabis,_ so much so that medical cannabis is legal in more and more places in the USA and across the globe. (oh yeah, cannabis is weed).

BTW, I have a prescription for medical cannabis for chronic pain management. It works very well without any of the ugly side effects caused by the pain pills I have been prescribed over the past 30 years.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Kevin.G said:


> MiamiKid... you have not provided any links supporting any of your 'weed is bad' claims.
> 
> This can only mean that you are parroting unfounded propaganda.
> 
> ...


You're talking about medical usage of Marijuana. That is not what I'm talking about.

Am referring to recreational usage and smoking, vaping etc. Know the medical facts as far as the smoke related risks. They're huge.

It's mind altering and addicting as well. The facts speak for themselves and I do not need to provide additional information or links.

We're discussing two, entirely, different situations. Am fully aware of medical usage and benefits.

Case closed.


----------



## Kevin.G (May 10, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> You're talking about medical usage of Marijuana. That is not what I'm talking about.
> 
> Am referring to recreational usage and smoking, vaping etc. Know the medical facts as far as the smoke related risks. They're huge.
> 
> ...


Provide links buddy.... no links = you have absolutely no idea what you are talking about.


----------



## Driver_Down (Dec 11, 2018)

Uberdise said:


> I would smoke it if:
> 
> 1. It didn't smell terrible.
> 2. It was legal.


The smell is terrible until one begins to appreciate the many smells. You're speaking of a skunky smelling phenotype and not realizing there's even desert flavors coming from organically and sustainably farms with no unnatural input.

You can eat it or even put in on your skin as a topical and receive no psychoactive effects.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Kevin.G said:


> Provide links buddy.... no links = you have absolutely no idea what you are talking about.
> 
> View attachment 329172


Above image refers to someone,higher than a kite, on Marijuana! ???


----------



## Driver_Down (Dec 11, 2018)

RabbleRouser said:


> That's not the point.
> ?A bag of Pot is a Commodity, an asset.
> U don't have to use it.
> 
> ...


Exactly! I'm gifted a massive ***** making warehouse...I don't have any damn use for it that, but I know it's a hot commodity for many men and women. LMAO therefore I'd take sales $$$ generated.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Not trying to be a Topper...okay, I am~

https://uberpeople.net/threads/i-ubered-a-lota-weed.34842/


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Driver_Down said:


> Exactly! I'm gifted a massive ***** making warehouse...I don't have any damn use for it that, but I know it's a hot commodity for many men and women. LMAO therefore I'd take sales $$$ generated.


One little problem: Highly illegal ?‍♂?‍♂?‍♂


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

We legalized pot here, but not ridesharing. So now legalize it has a completely different meaning. Priorities I guess.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Back in the old days, about 40+ years ago, I was driving a cab in San Francisco.
Got two young (my age) men get in for a short ride. Uneventful.
They weren't out of the car 5 min and dispatch radios me that they left a "very small package" in the back seat, and if I'd bring it to them I would be tipped generously.
I pulled over and found what was called, back then, a 'snow seal'. It's a two or three inch square of thin white plastic folded in fourths. Generally used for temporary storage of cocaine.

I didn't eve open it up. I dropped it in the gutter and got back in the car and radioed dispatch that I found nothing.

I could see it all play out.
I knock on the door, "Here's your coke ... you gunna tip me?"
That's when I'd see the badge, hear the handcuffs click and be told that I'm under arrest for selling cocaine.

I might be crazy, but I'm not stupid.
An old timer told me when I first started ... "You find something in your car that doesn't belong to you, get it the hell outta your car as soon as you can. Put it in the trash, the gutter, in the bay. Get it out."

Was it a trap? Maybe.
Was it worth the risk? HELL no.


----------



## Rockocubs (Jul 31, 2017)

Uberdise said:


> The last PAX I had of the night left a container with a very sizeable (enough to serve jail) amount of weed in my car.
> *My state is not legal. *
> I knew it was the last pax because someone the pax was talking to kept mentioning if he "had the container".
> So upon discovering the container in the morning, I went to the local PD to explain what happened. I also remember the guy's full name as well as pickup address.
> ...


What were they going to do take your word for it, so your lucky they didnt bust you for it, also lucky you didn't get pulled over with it on way to get somebody in trouble for having it.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

UberBastid said:


> Back in the old days, about 40+ years ago, I was driving a cab in San Francisco.
> Got two young (my age) men get in for a short ride. Uneventful.
> They weren't out of the car 5 min and dispatch radios me that they left a "very small package" in the back seat, and if I'd bring it to them I would be tipped generously.
> I pulled over and found what was called, back then, a 'snow seal'. It's a two or three inch square of thin white plastic folded in fourths. Generally used for temporary storage of cocaine.
> ...


You handled perfectly.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Uberdise said:


> I would not mind weed if it didn't smell like a dead skunk's ass.


?

Someone sold you some bullshit if it smelled bad. Especially THAT bad. ?


----------



## 105398 (Aug 28, 2016)

U/L guy said:


> Actually he broke the law because he was in possession of a controlled substance when he went to the cops, he's lucky he wasn't busted.


Exactly. While the vast majority of cops wouldn't be that daft and punitive, why play the odds?

Ever see this? It's an excellent point/counterpoint. While the extreme ends to scenarios, I just default to minding my own business unless it's someone that needs my help in a very serious manner.


----------



## RipCityWezay (May 12, 2017)

Found the guy who goes to Vegas and immediately tells his wife everything ???


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

kc ub'ing! said:


> You threw it out. You are certainly anti-weed.
> Sell it.
> Smoke it.
> Give it to a friend.
> You took a thing of value and treated like garbage. Its just so sad...


It's illegal and dangerous!



CJfrom619 said:


> Im sorry that's unfortunate. Thats no way to go through life with " Country Club Class"...whatever that is.


Actually very nice going, through life, clean and legal. Cost effective as well.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Kevin.G said:


> MiamiKid... you have not provided any links supporting any of your 'weed is bad' claims.
> 
> This can only mean that you are parroting unfounded propaganda.
> 
> ...


This Is my point. Is weed the perfect solution? No. Of course not. It's better than many that have been shoved across the pharmacy counter at us over the years, though.

And as far as recreational use goes, it's much safer than alcohol, with much more predictable effects.


----------



## Leo. (Dec 27, 2015)

CJfrom619 said:


> It still blows my mind that its 2019 and every adult still doesn't smoke weed. What are people doing with their lives. Have fun. You only get 1 life and it's much better high.


It still blows my mind that it's 2019 and drug degenerates like yourself are still spreading your cancerous lifestyle.


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

Leo. said:


> It still blows my mind that it's 2019 and drug degenerates like yourself are still spreading your cancerous lifestyle.


Lol see I can tell your probably a good time. I'd rather die of cancer at 60 then be a square and live till I'm 100. If you aren't doing things that can get you in trouble in life then your not living life right.

We all should live the life that we want. For those that choose to live life sober then so be it. All I know is my life is much better because of weed.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

CJfrom619 said:


> Lol see I can tell your probably a good time. I'd rather die of cancer at 60 then be a square and live till I'm 100. If you aren't doing things that can get you in trouble in life then your not living life right.
> 
> We all should live the life that we want. For those that choose to live life sober then so be it. All I know is my life is much better because of weed.


All drugs, including weed, are a very low class way to live. And, highly illegal
?‍♂?‍♂

I support tougher drug laws, including possession, across the board. Lock them up, and through away the key.


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

MiamiKid said:


> All drugs, including weed, are a very low class way to live. And, highly illegal
> ?‍♂?‍♂
> 
> I support tougher drug laws, including possession, across the board. Lock them up, and through away the key.


Breaking News! Alert @MiamiKid its 2019! Weed is now legal!


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

CJfrom619 said:


> Breaking News! Alert @MiamiKid its 2019! Weed is now legal!


No it's not!! Not where I live. And we will lock up the druggies. Through away the key!


----------



## RioRoja (Mar 13, 2017)

I'm not shy about weed talk, and my tried-and-true "Let me know if anyone needs any assistance disposing of any surplus cannabis products before you leave our state!" line does occasionally work. I assure them, "Not to worry - It just ends up in my incinerator (and by incinerator, I mean my bong)."

Here's my best score ever:


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

RioRoja said:


> I'm not shy about weed talk, and my tried-and-true "Let me know if anyone needs any assistance disposing of any surplus cannabis products before you leave our state!" line does occasionally work. I assure them, "Not to worry - It just ends up in my incinerator (and by incinerator, I mean my bong)."
> 
> Here's my best score ever:
> 
> View attachment 329350


See you're from Colorado. Went there, last year, for a family reunion.

We were all shocked. Everyone was crazy. 
Now it's Montana we go to. Colorado is off our list.


----------



## Dustinmc406 (Apr 1, 2019)

I don’t smoke myself but if someone leaves weed in your car you use this to troubleshoot your problem. 
1 smoke it yourself 
2 give it to someone else who does
3 throw it in the garbage


----------



## dlearl476 (Oct 3, 2017)

Uberdise said:


> I would not mind weed if it didn't smell like a dead skunk's ass. Why do people think it's socially acceptable to walk around or get into someone's call smelling like that? It's worse than cig smoke, and I don't even smoke.
> 
> It's amusing when people splash on a bunch of cologne/axe to try and mask it. Now you just smell like a stoner who bathed in cologne.


I always wondered what a dead skunk's ass smelled like. Thanks for doing the research and letting us know.



Uberdise said:


> I would smoke it if:
> 
> 1. It didn't smell terrible.
> 2. It was legal.


One word for you: Edibles


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

MiamiKid said:


> No it's not!! Not where I live. And we will lock up the druggies. Through away the key!


Judging from all your posts I would say if anyone needs weed in there lives its you. Your posts are always confrontational and argumentative. Maybe smoking weed would make you much happier. Just my opinion.



MiamiKid said:


> See you're from Colorado. Went there, last year, for a family reunion.
> 
> We were all shocked. Everyone was crazy.
> Now it's Montana we go to. Colorado is off our list.


Yea no weed smokers in Montana. Im sure they all tip cows out there to pass time.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

CJfrom619 said:


> Judging from all your posts I would say if anyone needs weed in there lives its you. Your posts are always confrontational and argumentative. Maybe smoking weed would make you much happier. Just my opinion.
> 
> 
> Yea no weed smokers in Montana. Im sure they all tip cows out there to pass time.


I stayed in Montana for about three weeks on business.
I found the women to be lonely; and knowledgeable and skilled at spending quality adult time with someone who will be gone and out of their life in a few days.
All that 'animal husbandry' I'm sure ...


----------



## RioRoja (Mar 13, 2017)

CJfrom619 said:


> Yea no weed smokers in Montana. Im sure they all tip cows out there to pass time.


Better not let the kid know that Montana's governor is a Democrat, because that's how it all starts: first they elect a Democratic governor...then they make weed legal for everyone...then you get a gay Governor (which makes living in Denver that much more fabulous - especially after living in Atlanta the previous 48 years).

https://www.50states.com/facts/montana.htm


----------



## itendstonight (Feb 10, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> Absolutely no weed, buds, or drugs of any kind, here.
> 
> Country Club Class doesn't indulge in lower class, illegal habits.
> 
> BTW: Fact: Marijuana usage always lowers productivity and motivation.


Country Club Class does the legit stuff ... coke. Yup, all the preppy douchbags love them some coke! Frats, sororities full of coke heads. High class business men doing coke on weekends so it clears by Monday. And country club class love them some infidelity! At the country club I worked at, everyone was banging everyone. Country club girls are hoes for sure!


----------



## Leea (Dec 18, 2017)

SNITCH !...........Nah I'm playing....but not really.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

CJfrom619 said:


> Judging from all your posts I would say if anyone needs weed in there lives its you. Your posts are always confrontational and argumentative. Maybe smoking weed would make you much happier. Just my opinion.
> 
> 
> Yea no weed smokers in Montana. Im sure they all tip cows out there to pass time.


Correct, just spent a week up there, and no drugs, weed whatsoever. Absolutely beautiful! Like America back in the day!


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

MiamiKid said:


> Correct, just spent a week up there, and no drugs, weed whatsoever. Absolutely beautiful! Like America back in the day!


Lol so you were looking for drugs? or you just didn't trip over any drugs walking the streets.


----------



## Leo. (Dec 27, 2015)




----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

CJfrom619 said:


> Lol so you were looking for drugs? or you just didn't trip over any drugs walking the streets.


Noooo am relating how great it was, up there, in that clean, cool country, Montana.

Refr



Leo. said:


> View attachment 329369
> View attachment 329370
> View attachment 329371
> View attachment 329372


Spot on. So true.


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

MiamiKid said:


> Noooo am relating how great it was, up there, in that clean, cool country, Montana.
> 
> Refr


Oh yea i gotchu. It is beautiful up there. I remember smoking a fatty up there once while looking at the beautiful landscape.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Leo. said:


> View attachment 329369
> View attachment 329370
> View attachment 329371
> View attachment 329372


Spot on. So true.



CJfrom619 said:


> Oh yea i gotchu. It is beautiful up there. I remember smoking a fatty up there once while looking at the beautiful landscape.


Hope you're not driving while smoking the stupid?


----------



## Leo. (Dec 27, 2015)

MiamiKid said:


> Spot on. So true.
> 
> 
> Hope you're not driving while smoking the stupid?


Bro I grew up in broward. I'd really recommend moving out of there. Probably one of the best decisions I made.


----------



## Driver_Down (Dec 11, 2018)

MiamiKid said:


> One little problem: Highly illegal ?‍♂?‍♂?‍♂


??? Tell that too the highly successful and regulated adult businesses?

Was just throwing a vague example


----------



## Dustinmc406 (Apr 1, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> I stayed in Montana for about three weeks on business.
> I found the women to be lonely; and knowledgeable and skilled at spending quality adult time with someone who will be gone and out of their life in a few days.
> All that 'animal husbandry' I'm sure ...


As a Montanan born and raised. You good be smoking crack if you don't think weed is in the state


----------



## wicked (Sep 24, 2017)

If pax leave anything I check to see if they tipped. If not chuck it,


----------



## Steven V (Jul 24, 2018)

U/L guy said:


> Pot is a 100 times safer than alcohol, I haven't ever seen anyone get violent smoking weed, alcohol brings out demons in people and gives them false courage.


I beg to differ, watch this and tell me it doesn't lead to violence.


----------



## Lovelife (May 16, 2019)

Uberdise said:


> The last PAX I had of the night left a container with a very sizeable (enough to serve jail) amount of weed in my car.
> *My state is not legal. *
> I knew it was the last pax because someone the pax was talking to kept mentioning if he "had the container".
> So upon discovering the container in the morning, I went to the local PD to explain what happened. I also remember the guy's full name as well as pickup address.
> ...


I report people smelling weed to Uber. God forbid I get pulled over and he hides his weed in my car.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

getemtheresafely said:


> Buying weed from the "street" dope-man is MUCH less expensive than buying from the "government" controlled dispensary


Maybe you aren't paying attention.

The government controlled stores don't have anything to do with the market price. You want it to be cheap? Just let people legally grow and sell it themselves, without the state government using it to support a whole raft of taxpayer supported things.



Ping.Me.More said:


> And, inhalation of smoke can eventually lead to *lung cancer*.


I'd worry about that if a person had to smoke 20 or 40 joints per day to get high.



MiamiKid said:


> Even one Marijuana cigarette = 20 full strength Marlboros.


Hahaha! Dream the f*** on.



MiamiKid said:


> One little problem: Highly illegal


In most states, production and possession of dildoes is legal. Unless, of course, that's next on your agenda.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Lovelife said:


> I report people smelling weed to Uber. God forbid I get pulled over and he hides his weed in my car.


And have, also, called the police on several occasions. One arrest.


----------



## Lovelife (May 16, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> And have, also, called the police on several occasions. One arrest.


Only time I called police is when pax used uber to buy drugs.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

UberBastid said:


> I stayed in Montana for about three weeks on business.
> I found the women to be lonely; and knowledgeable and skilled at spending quality adult time with someone who will be gone and out of their life in a few days.
> All that 'animal husbandry' I'm sure ...


"Lonely" would imply they wanted you to stay.

If they were content with you leaving, they were horny and didn't want strings attached, just like you. Restricting themselves to guys just passing through cuts down on burnt bridges with the locals.



MiamiKid said:


> Correct, just spent a week up there, and no drugs, weed whatsoever. Absolutely beautiful! Like America back in the day!


https://missoulian.com/opinion/colu...cle_62ba51a2-43b3-57e7-b9b4-99cced863e38.html


----------



## RioRoja (Mar 13, 2017)

MiamiKid said:


> Very correct. Even one Marijuana cigarette = 20 full strength Marlboros.


I wonder what 20 marijuana cigarettes = ???








...a helluvalotta joy is what I'm thinking!



MiamiKid said:


> Correct, just spent a week up there, and no drugs, weed whatsoever. Absolutely beautiful! Like America back in the day!


It must be very painful for you living in Atlanta what with all that diversity!



SuzeCB said:


> https://missoulian.com/opinion/colu...cle_62ba51a2-43b3-57e7-b9b4-99cced863e38.html


Yeah and everyone knows opioids and meth are gateway drugs to the demon weed!


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

dlearl476 said:


> One word for you: Edibles


Tried making my own brownies once as the only 2 times I've tried smoking it did not go well for me. Neither did the brownies. Had to get up to pee in the middle of the night and couldn't walk to the bathroom.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Lovelife said:


> I report people smelling weed to Uber. God forbid I get pulled over and he hides his weed in my car.


You report people's SMELLS to UBER?
aaaahhhhhahahahaha hahahaha *snort*
wow

I bet Rohit has a ball showing those reports to all his cousins at the water cooler ...


----------



## Uber_Yota_916 (May 1, 2017)

Kevin.G said:


> wow... really huh.... one joint = 20 cigarettes.... where did you get this info from?


The former First Lady Nancy Reagan.



UberLaLa said:


> Not trying to be a Topper...okay, I am~
> 
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/i-ubered-a-lota-weed.34842/


Bs story.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Uber_Yota_916 said:


> The former First Lady Nancy Reagan.
> 
> 
> *Bs story.*


And you say this, why?


----------



## Uber_Yota_916 (May 1, 2017)

UberLaLa said:


> And you say this, why?


How big was the suitcase? And a duffle bag for all of this weed? No one in their right mind would pack that much weed into one duffle bag and a suitcase. It would ruin the weed by compacting it into Mexican bammer bricks.


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

Those are some unhappy looking cops.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Uber_Yota_916 said:


> How big was the suitcase? And a duffle bag for all of this weed? No one in their right mind would pack that much weed into one duffle bag and a suitcase. It would ruin the weed by compacting it into Mexican bammer bricks.
> View attachment 329436


Was 1 Full-Size suitcase & 2 large Duffle Bags. This happened September 2015. And what I felt within the soft sided suitcase did in fact feel like 'bricks.' Call it a 'bs' story if you need to. But I know what I know.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

CJfrom619 said:


> It still blows my mind that its 2019 and every adult still doesn't smoke weed. What are people doing with their lives. Have fun. You only get 1 life and it's much better high.


I support increases penalties, for both, simple possession and sale. ?‍♂?‍♂?‍♂


----------



## Uber_Yota_916 (May 1, 2017)

UberLaLa said:


> Was 1 Full-Size suitcase & 2 large Duffle Bags. This happened September 2015. And what I felt within the soft sided suitcase did in fact feel like 'bricks.' Call it a 'bs' story if you need to. But I know what I know.


I don't doubt there was weed being transported. 60lbs though?


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Uber_Yota_916 said:


> I don't doubt there was weed being transported. 60lbs though?


No. 100lbs - 40lbs in suitcase - 30lbs in each duffle bag

I actually think it might have been Mexican bricks.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Uberdise said:


> The last PAX I had of the night left a container with a very sizeable (enough to serve jail) amount of weed in my car.
> *My state is not legal. *
> I knew it was the last pax because someone the pax was talking to kept mentioning if he "had the container".
> So upon discovering the container in the morning, I went to the local PD to explain what happened. I also remember the guy's full name as well as pickup address.
> ...


I'd just throw it away. Going to the cops is risky ( what if you get stopped on the way there? )

They have no right to bring, let alone, leave, contraband in your car ( I would have photographed it, in case Uber queries ) What are they going to do, call the cops because they left contraband in your car?

If they call Uber, tell uber they left contraband, (your photos prove it ) and you disposed of it, which is within your right.


----------



## Peter Vann (Jun 30, 2017)

CJfrom619 said:


> It still blows my mind that its 2019 and every adult still doesn't smoke weed. What are people doing with their lives. Have fun. You only get 1 life and it's much better high.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Uberdise said:


> PAX left weed in car, cops unwilling to help.


What did you expect the cops to do, smoke it for you?


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Uber_Yota_916 said:


> The former First Lady Nancy Reagan.


Well, that explains a lot. She wasn't quite as dumb as Melania, but she was close.

You do know that she didn't have a clue on anything remotely pertaining to the Drug War, I assume.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Christinebitg said:


> Well, that explains a lot. She wasn't quite as dumb as Melania, but she was close.
> 
> You do know that she didn't have a clue on anything remotely pertaining to the Drug War, I assume.


Loved former First Lady, Nancy Reagan.

Pure class.


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

MiamiKid said:


> Loved former First Lady, Nancy Reagan.
> 
> Pure class.


She employed psychics and mediums to try to divine the future while in the White House. You can take an actor out of Hollywood but you can't take Hollywood out of an actor. However, I greatly admired her loyalty to her husband. In that respect, yes, pure class.


----------



## U/L guy (May 28, 2019)

Uber_Yota_916 said:


> How big was the suitcase? And a duffle bag for all of this weed? No one in their right mind would pack that much weed into one duffle bag and a suitcase. It would ruin the weed by compacting it into Mexican bammer bricks.
> View attachment 329436


What a waste of good weed.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

VanGuy said:


> Those are some unhappy looking cops.


They didn't get to participate in splitting up all the cash they found.


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

It's unfortunate that with the ability to get accurate information on just about anything, people still harbor ignorance and hate about things they fear. I blame it on the pitiful state of our educational systems.

And really? Marijuana is just for the lower classes, i.e. the non-country club classes? I refer you back to my first sentence.


----------



## unitacx (Dec 16, 2018)

Uberdise said:


> I would not mind weed if it didn't smell like a dead skunk's ass. Why do people think it's socially acceptable to walk around or get into someone's call smelling like that? It's worse than cig smoke, and I don't even smoke.


This is just a guess, but it seems that the weed this pax left behind was not smoking itself. If the car smelled like a dead skunk's ass, either you managed to find some way to spread it around like so much crappy "fragrance" or were burning it in an incense urn. Just plain weed has a peculiar smell, but it's not going to linger. (I presume you're not a trained pot sniffing dog.)

So that leaves the "illegal substance in your car" issue. Besides the fact that most cops don't give a crap, you have full evidence where it came from based on your Uber trip reports, and any judge will grasp the concept of some stranger leaving something behind. This is not the same as "oh, it was my friend's stash and i didn't know about it (although that situation also typically needs more corroboration).

Police have been dealing with [stuff] left in taxis since almost before killing people for entertainment became a prime police activity.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

unitacx said:


> Police have been dealing with [stuff] left in taxis since almost before killing people for entertainment became a prime police activity.


Cops just don't care (that's what PO'd the OP).
My step-son is a sheriffs deputy for one of the nine SF Bay Area Counties.
He has been told NOT to arrest for MJ only. 
"If the trunk is full of the crap, I don't care. If you are smoking while driving I care. Ten pounds in the back seat? I don't care. If I brought someone in for simple possession I'd be written up by my sergeant. I got bigger concerns ... and so does the department, and so does the citizens."


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

Uberdise said:


> I would not mind weed if it didn't smell like a dead skunk's ass. Why do people think it's socially acceptable to walk around or get into someone's call smelling like that? It's worse than cig smoke, and I don't even smoke.
> 
> It's amusing when people splash on a bunch of cologne/axe to try and mask it. Now you just smell like a stoner who bathed in cologne.


Chronic/continuous/medical users are so used to the stink, they don't realize it oozes out of their pores. And that they reek of reefer.


----------



## Scott.Sul (Sep 9, 2015)

Uberdise said:


> The last PAX I had of the night left a container with a very sizeable (enough to serve jail) amount of weed in my car.
> *My state is not legal. *
> I knew it was the last pax because someone the pax was talking to kept mentioning if he "had the container".
> So upon discovering the container in the morning, I went to the local PD to explain what happened. I also remember the guy's full name as well as pickup address.
> ...


Should have immediately disposed of it... you're lucky you didn't get stopped while transporting to the station. 
Always remember that being unnecessarily nice or trying to do the right thing will usually backfire on you.


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

Dude don't give away the Good Good ?


----------



## EM1 (Apr 28, 2019)

Lissetti said:


> Wait ......what happened to the weed???
> 
> View attachment 328691


Where do I submit resume for moderator/article manager job? I'm underqualified and have a terrible work ethic, but easy to get along with.



U/L guy said:


> Pot is a 100 times safer than alcohol, I haven't ever seen anyone get violent smoking weed, alcohol brings out demons in people and gives them false courage.


Red wine or vodka give me true courage...albeit temporary.


----------



## R3drang3r (Feb 16, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> Cops just don't care


"Cops just don't care".

That"s no true. Your average police officer on the street became a police officer because they want to help people and yes they do care.
Unfortunately politics plays a major role in their function. Politics that cut their funding so there's not enough officers on the street. Which leads to prioritizing. Misdemeanors and infractions take a backseat to major crimes. That's just the tip of the iceberg as far as how politics affect the overall performance of an officer.
Had this Uber driver been arrested for a small quantity of marijuana. Then people would be crying don't the police have anything better to do? like going out and solving a murder.
It's a thankless job being a police officer kind of like being an Uber driver.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

R3drang3r said:


> "Cops just don't care".
> 
> That"s no true. Your average police officer on the street became a police officer because they want to help people and yes they do care.
> Unfortunately politics plays a major role in their function. Politics that cut their funding so there's not enough officers on the street. Which leads to prioritizing. Misdemeanors and infractions take a backseat to major crimes. That's just the tip of the iceberg as far as how politics affect the overall performance of an officer.
> ...


All of what you said is true. I can tell when I talk to my step-son.
But, believe this, he knows and his fellow officers know, and his superiors know, and the county board of supervisors know, and a huge majority of the citizens of the county he serves know ... that marijuana is not a problem. Never has been.

They trying to keep the illegal immigrant gang-bangers from hurting civilized humans. The illegal immigrant gang-bangers are neither human, or civilized. And pot is not the reason that is happening.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

UberBastid said:


> Cops just don't care (that's what PO'd the OP).
> My step-son is a sheriffs deputy for one of the nine SF Bay Area Counties.
> He has been told NOT to arrest for MJ only.
> "If the trunk is full of the crap, I don't care. If you are smoking while driving I care. Ten pounds in the back seat? I don't care. If I brought someone in for simple possession I'd be written up by my sergeant. I got bigger concerns ... and so does the department, and so does the citizens."


Thank God I live in Georgia. Where police do, and should care!

We still bust em and lock them up! ?‍♂?‍♂?‍♂


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

Glad I Don't live in Georgia. You still have blue laws and dry counties there?


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

melusine3 said:


> Chronic/continuous/medical users are so used to the stink, they don't realize it oozes out of their pores. And that they reek of reefer.


That may be true of heavy users.

I don't smoke it. But I'm close with someone who does every day. Says it helps her get to sleep at night.

I dont have the most sensitive nose there us. But I can't smell it on her.



R3drang3r said:


> That"s no true. Your average police officer on the street became a police officer because they want to help people and yes they do care.


You're quoting him out of context.

When he said "cops don't care," it was in reference to MJ.

Yes, they do care and want to help people. My Significant Other's brother retired a couple of years ago from the Des Moines PD.

But no, they *don't* care about MJ. They may have at one time. But they don't now.



MiamiKid said:


> Thank God I live in Georgia. Where police do, and should care!
> 
> We still bust em and lock them up!


I think you're mistaken about whether police in Georgia are busting people for simple possession of MJ.

Stop listening to the rhetoric and look at what's really happening.

And while youre at it, recognize that you got played by Ronald Reagan. MJ was never a threat. It wasn't in the 1980s, and it isn't now. And that's coming from someone who doesn't use it.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

welikecamping said:


> Glad I Don't live in Georgia. You still have blue laws and dry counties there?


Yes, still have dry counties. In the current political environment love living in the South, and Georgia, in particular.



Christinebitg said:


> That may be true of heavy users.
> 
> I don't smoke it. But I'm close with someone who does every day. Says it helps her get to sleep at night.
> 
> ...


Beg to differ. My, medical, opinion is that it is detrimental to one's health. Also, it is extremely habit forming and a gateway drug.

Support much stricter penalties, including incarceration, for, both possession and sale. And will remain firm in that belief.

And nobody will tell me I'm wrong. Period!


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

MiamiKid said:


> Yes, still have dry counties. In the current political environment love living in the South, and Georgia, in particular.
> 
> 
> Beg to differ. My, medical, opinion is that it is detrimental to one's health. Also, it is extremely habit forming and a gateway drug.
> ...


Have you ever smoked weed before?


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

MiamiKid said:


> And nobody will tell me I'm wrong. Period!


I Will:

"YOU ARE WRONG!"

Not just wrong. Dangerously and stupidly wrong. Your thinking is based on lies. Those lies have hurt thousands and thousands of both US citizens and people other countries too.

They have hurt plenty of people. Not just people who have broken stupid laws. But also people who have done absolutely nothing wrong. There have been countless times when over enthusiastic law enforcement officers have kicked in the wrong door. And killed innocent people in the process.

The most recent time that happened was a few months ago, here where I live in Houston. Last I heard, the instigator of the so-called raid has been fired from the force. He may have some criminal charges pending also.

All because of a badly misguided attempt to ban "drugs."


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Christinebitg said:


> I Will:
> 
> "YOU ARE WRONG!"
> 
> ...


Stand by my statement.

AM NOT WRONG!!

Fully support harsh drug laws and penalties!!
?‍♂?‍♂?‍♂????

These opinions are 100% factual and validated.


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

I will tell you that you are wrong too. But clearly your mind is closed, so nevermind.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Christinebitg said:


> I Will:
> 
> "YOU ARE WRONG!"
> 
> ...


Yeah right


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

Yeah, um, unfortunately for you, *she IS right*.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

welikecamping said:


> Yeah, um, unfortunately for you, *she IS right*.


NOT


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

UberBastid said:


> All of what you said is true. I can tell when I talk to my step-son.
> But, believe this, he knows and his fellow officers know, and his superiors know, and the county board of supervisors know, and a huge majority of the citizens of the county he serves know ... that marijuana is not a problem. Never has been.
> 
> They trying to keep the illegal immigrant gang-bangers from hurting civilized humans. The illegal immigrant gang-bangers are neither human, or civilized. And pot is not the reason that is happening.


A quote from Washington, DC Police Chief CIathy Lanier back in 2015:

"All those [marijuana] arrests do is make people hate us." She added, "Marijuana smokers are not going to attack and kill a cop. They just want to get a bag of chips and relax. Alcohol is a much bigger problem."

https://www.vox.com/2015/3/3/8143371/cathy-lanier-marijuana


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

MiamiKid said:


> Thank God I live in Georgia. Where police do, and should care!
> 
> We still bust em and lock them up! ?‍♂?‍♂?‍♂


JUST saw a news item on CBS evening news.
Lady driving home, just before sundown. 
In rural Georgia.
Gets pulled over for a minor offense on a country road.
Cop asks if he can search the car.
Lady says 'sure'. (Big mistake folks. Never consent to a search.)

Two days before she had taken the kids to the county fair.
There was a baggie in the back seat that used to contain cotton candy.
The blue candy had crystalized in the heat.
Cop tested it and said it tested as meth.
She was arrested.

Bail was set at over $1 mil.
She sat in jail for two and a half months.
~~ TWO AND A HALF MONTHS in jail for something she didn't do! ~~
She couldn't make bail; so her kids went to foster care, she lost her job, and her house is now in foreclosure.

The lab finally got to her test and ... you know right?
It tested as sugar. Not meth.
She was released with an apology from the court.

Justice in Georgia.

You proud to live there in an ignorant third world state, eh Miami Child?
If you divorce your wife, is she still your sister?


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

SuzeCB said:


> A quote from Washington, DC Police Chief CIathy Lanier back in 2015:
> 
> "All those [marijuana] arrests do is make people hate us." She added, "Marijuana smokers are not going to attack and kill a cop. They just want to get a bag of chips and relax. Alcohol is a much bigger problem."
> 
> https://www.vox.com/2015/3/3/8143371/cathy-lanier-marijuana


Very, very wrong.

Facts point in the opposite direction.

Period. End of conversation.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

MiamiKid said:


> Very, very wrong.
> 
> Facts point in the opposite direction.
> 
> Period. End of conversation.


Didn't you really mean to say "RESOLVED"?

Are you sure you're not really Rohit?


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

SuzeCB said:


> A quote from Washington, DC Police Chief CIathy Lanier back in 2015:
> 
> "All those [marijuana] arrests do is make people hate us." She added, "Marijuana smokers are not going to attack and kill a cop. They just want to get a bag of chips and relax. Alcohol is a much bigger problem."
> 
> https://www.vox.com/2015/3/3/8143371/cathy-lanier-marijuana


Sounds like he was, also, high.

Need a new Police Chief.



SuzeCB said:


> Didn't you really mean to say "RESOLVED"?
> 
> Are you sure you're not really Rohit?


Nope



UberBastid said:


> JUST saw a news item on CBS evening news.
> Lady driving home, just before sundown.
> In rural Georgia.
> Gets pulled over for a minor offense on a country road.
> ...


Seriously???

Fake News!!!

If true, there's more to the story and the lady deserved it.

End of conversation.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

CJfrom619 said:


> Have you ever smoked weed before?


It is beneath my class; so, no have never used it.

Like Nancy Reagan says: "Just say no".

End of conversation.


----------



## Shawnllians (Oct 12, 2018)

Smok dat dope my man !!!!!


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

MiamiKid said:


> It is beneath my class; so, no have never used it.
> 
> Like Nancy Reagan says: "Just say no".
> 
> End of conversation.


Then you know nothing about it.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

CJfrom619 said:


> Then you know nothing about it.


Actually, know it very well.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Shawnllians said:


> Smok dat dope my man !!!!!


Seriously?


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Christinebitg said:


> She wasn't quite as dumb as Melania, but she was close.


Actually, Melania is highly educated and speaks several languages, unlike Michael, er uh, Michelle.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Uber's Guber said:


> Actually, Melania is highly educated and speaks several languages, unlike Michael, er uh, Michelle.


Oh, you're referring to the former First Lady, Michelle Obama, who was a law school graduate. Riiiiight.


----------



## Unleaded (Feb 16, 2018)

U/L guy said:


> You just threw away a very nice tip.





U/L guy said:


> You just threw away a very nice tip.


Be sure to check your vehicle after every ride and make sure that your vehicle is neat and tidy and ready for the next ride.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

In Philly, they just confiscated 12 tons of cocaine worth 1 billion dollars. I really think the rest of the country is living a sheltered life. If I found a bag of weed, I would have my wife make cookies out of it.



Uber's Guber said:


> Actually, Melania is highly educated and speaks several languages, unlike Michael, er uh, Michelle.


Melania likes to tweet on the back of her coat. That pretty much sums up her grasp of linguistics. Her and Donald are like two elementary school kids in the white house. 
I can see where you would confuse Michelle with Michael. I always thought she looked a little masculine. Lots of sharp angles on her face. She's had lots of plastic surgery. Fake first Lady. And low caliber person. Lots of nude pictures around from her younger days. Total disgrace to the white house. Very sad. Probably the worst first lady of all time. She cheapens America. No other first lady has stooped so low as she has. We need to send her back to the shit hole country she came from.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

CJfrom619 said:


> It still blows my mind that its 2019 and every adult still doesn't smoke weed. What are people doing with their lives. Have fun. You only get 1 life and it's much better high.


I live in a state that it's illegal, unfortunately. Although when I went to Vegas last year, and California earlier this year, I did buy a vape pen and enjoyed myself. I feel it's much better than alcohol, which is why they've made it illegal for so long. Big Alcohol can't go losing profits to something that can literally be grown anywhere, by anyone.



MiamiKid said:


> It is beneath my class; so, no have never used it.
> 
> Like Nancy Reagan says: "Just say no".
> 
> End of conversation.


Went to a major trade show with the company to Las Vegas. About a dozen of us went. Everyone drank like sailors all the way until 3am every night. We hosted a large party for vendors at one of those rooftop bars by the Bellagio. That was a long night. It was a week long event and every night, we were expected to entertain customers. A group of us went with one customer, a group with another. We were smoozing, wining and dining. I have a company credit card with a $250,000 limit and for this trip, as long as we were with a customer, I had no real limit. Everyone but me and my sales guy for my brand were drinking heavily every night with each customer. We, on the other hand, went and bought a vape pen with some good ol' marijuana in it. It was awesome, felt great, had a great time.

Next morning, all week, me and him were up and energized. We went breakfast, went to the booth, to discover all the other sales guys were miserably hung over. Practically worthless until lunch time. Me and my sales guy? Only two working the booths like champs.

The great thing about the pen is that it doesn't smell like weed.

Working professional that is out to have fun and entertain but needs to work the next day?

Weed > Alcohol any day of the week


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

MiamiKid said:


> It is beneath my class; so, no have never used it.
> 
> Like Nancy Reagan says: "Just say no".
> 
> End of conversation.


How sad for someone to categorize themselves as a class...like your above the rest. That's pathetic. We are all under the same class...its called a human being. Only losers walk around thinking their better then others.


----------



## DieselDiva (Jun 22, 2019)

CJfrom619 said:


> It still blows my mind that its 2019 and every adult still doesn't smoke weed. What are people doing with their lives. Have fun. You only get 1 life and it's much better high.


Thats not exactly true. If every adult smoked weed, nobody would have anything to suffice daily living......Take me for an example........I am a long haul truck driver. I used to smoke weed. It replaced nearly every traditional medication I was on, however, when you work a federally regulated job like I do, even if it is fully legalized in my state, It is still illegal on a federal level. If I was caught with it or in my system, I would loose my CDL, become ineligible to obtain another one, I would loose my job, face federal drug charges and more..... I am not going to risk my livelihood for nobody or nothing.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

CJfrom619 said:


> It still blows my mind that its 2019 and every adult still doesn't smoke weed. What are people doing with their lives. Have fun. You only get 1 life and it's much better high.


What a ridiculous statement. To say everyone should want to smoke weed and get high is about the dumbest thing I've ever heard.

Do not associate with people who think like that. We're from different worlds. Like my world just fine.

Please refrain posting suggestions that people engage in dangerous and illegal activities.


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

MiamiKid said:


> What a ridiculous statement. To say everyone should want to smoke weed and get high is about the dumbest thing I've ever heard.
> 
> Do not associate with people who think like that. We're from different worlds. Like my world just fine.
> 
> Please refrain posting suggestions that people engage in dangerous and illegal activities.


Ive told you once already....change your username. Your doing your city a disservice. Your not a kid. Your the angry old man who yells get off my lawn.



DieselDiva said:


> Thats not exactly true. If every adult smoked weed, nobody would have anything to suffice daily living......Take me for an example........I am a long haul truck driver. I used to smoke weed. It replaced nearly every traditional medication I was on, however, when you work a federally regulated job like I do, even if it is fully legalized in my state, It is still illegal on a federal level. If I was caught with it or in my system, I would loose my CDL, become ineligible to obtain another one, I would loose my job, face federal drug charges and more..... I am not going to risk my livelihood for nobody or nothing.


No one forced you to become a truck driver? Plenty of good jobs that don't test for marijuana. You made a decision to not smoke not me. You can do both in this world. It's your choice.


----------



## Son of the Darkness (May 8, 2015)

Z129 said:


> A lot of real jobs these days check for weed. Not everybody has the luxury of being able to smoke a bowl in the evening to relax after work. I think that is a shame as I think a little weed is a better de-stressor than alcohol or prescription meds.


Yes life is so stressful. It's exactly like living in Yemen or Haiti. I can't wait to get to America. ☺


----------



## R3drang3r (Feb 16, 2019)

ZenUber said:


> In Philly, they just confiscated 12 tons of cocaine worth 1 billion dollars. I really think the rest of the country is living a sheltered life. If I found a bag of weed, I would have my wife make cookies out of it.
> 
> 
> Melania likes to tweet on the back of her coat. That pretty much sums up her grasp of linguistics. Her and Donald are like two elementary school kids in the white house.
> ...


 Nothing will ever be worse than the dog and pony show we had in the White House namely "Barry & Michelle/Michael".??


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

R3drang3r said:


> Nothing will ever be worse than the dog and pony show we had in the White House namely "Barry & Michelle/Michael"


Get off your stupid soapbox. If all you can complain about Michelle Obama is that she wore a sleeveless dress, but you're okay with a woman who used to do porn as the First Lady, your racism is showing.


----------



## R3drang3r (Feb 16, 2019)

Christinebitg said:


> Get off your stupid soapbox. If all you can complain about Michelle Obama is that she wore a sleeveless dress, but you're okay with a woman who used to do porn as the First Lady, your racism is showing.


 First of all Michelle would have to be a female To call her a woman. 
Racism????
I didn't say one word about race. nor did I bring up the color of their skin.

and your earlier post you made comments about the first lady having Naked pictures online. I suggest you Google the name of any female actress. they all have naked pictures online.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

R3drang3r said:


> First of all Michelle would have to be a female To call her a woman.
> Racism????
> I didn't say one word about race. nor did I bring up the color of their skin.
> 
> and your earlier post you made comments about the first lady having Naked pictures online. I suggest you Google the name of any female actress. they all have naked pictures online.


Oh, so now you're claiming that the former First Lady isn't a woman???

Look, I was no fan of the Democrats' economic program. But yes, I am sticking by my claim that your post is racist.

Did you claim that Hillary Clinton isn't a woman? No, you didn't. You called her a lot of names, but that's something you didn't do.

I didn't vote for her either. But I have respected what she's done, even though I don't agree with all of it.

What has Melanie accomplished? Well, she overstayed her visa, then married a compulsive liar, and then managed to be an anchor to get her relatives into the US.

And you have the nerve to claim that Michelle Obama isn't female???


----------



## R3drang3r (Feb 16, 2019)

Christinebitg said:


> Oh, so now you're claiming that the former First Lady isn't a woman???
> 
> Look, I was no fan of the Democrats' economic program. But yes, I am sticking by my claim that your post is racist.
> 
> ...


 You apparently have me mixed up with somebody else.That was my one and only post.

I wrote: Nothing will ever be worse than the dog and pony show we had in the White House namely "Barry & Michelle/Michael".??

I don't post To threads of a political nature. This was my one and only.

Sorry, no racism there


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

R3drang3r said:


> First of all Michelle would have to be a female To call her a woman.
> Racism????
> I didn't say one word about race. nor did I bring up the color of their skin.
> 
> and your earlier post you made comments about the first lady having Naked pictures online. I suggest you Google the name of any female actress. they all have naked pictures online.


You obviously have nothing intelligent to say. Just childish schoolyard taunts. Just like Trump.


----------



## R3drang3r (Feb 16, 2019)

ZenUber said:


> You obviously have nothing intelligent to say. Just childish schoolyard taunts. Just like Trump.


Obama is a known gay. Michelle a known transsexual formerly named Michael. If you'd pull your head out of your @ss you would know this.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

R3drang3r said:


> Obama is a known gay. Michelle a known transsexual formerly named Michael. If you'd pull your head out of your @ss you would know this.


Russian troll


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

MiamiKid said:


> What a ridiculous statement. To say everyone should want to smoke weed and get high is about the dumbest thing I've ever heard.
> 
> Do not associate with people who think like that. We're from different worlds. Like my world just fine.
> 
> Please refrain posting suggestions that people engage in dangerous and illegal activities.


And if you're on Marijuana, while driving Uber, you breaking


welikecamping said:


> Yeah, um, unfortunately for you, *she IS right*.


I


MiamiKid said:


> Sounds like he was, also, high.
> 
> Need a new Police Chief.
> 
> ...


If this stuff was real? I'd darn sure know about it! ?


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

R3drang3r said:


> I don't post To threads of a political nature. This was my one and only.


Let me see if I have this right.

You don't make political posts, except for the ones that attack former First Lady Michelle Obama. Including saying she's not a woman.

Got it.


----------



## R3drang3r (Feb 16, 2019)

Christinebitg said:


> Let me see if I have this right.
> 
> You don't make political posts, except for the ones that attack former First Lady Michelle Obama. Including saying she's not a woman.
> 
> Got it.


No, she"s not a woman and neither are you.
"Trans girl seeking husband"?

Wink ?


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

R3drang3r said:


> No, she"s not a woman and neither are you.
> "Trans girl seeking husband"?
> 
> Wink ?


Excuse me?

I'm still trying to figure out why you say that you think Michelle Obama isn't female.


----------



## R3drang3r (Feb 16, 2019)

Christinebitg said:


> Excuse me?
> 
> I'm still trying to figure out why you say that you think Michelle Obama isn't female.


The evidence is all over the internet. I'm really surprised that you of all people can't see it. What do they say, " it takes one to know one".


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

R3drang3r said:


> The evidence is all over the internet. I'm really surprised that you of all people can't see it. What do they say, " it takes one to know one".


And you believe that stuff? Seriously??

I will not see your reply.


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

U/L guy said:


> You just threw away a very nice tip.


OMG! Just sell it to the next PAX.


----------



## R3drang3r (Feb 16, 2019)

Christinebitg said:


> And you believe that stuff? Seriously??
> 
> I will not see your reply.


Yes I do Chris, Christopher or whatever your real name is.


----------

